# The nearest CAPITAL to your country



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

What is the capital nearest to your country?

*Morocco >>> Lisbon (Portugal)*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Spain>>> Andorra-la-Vella (Andorra)*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Portugal>>> Madrid (Spain)*


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Mexico City- Belmopan, Guatemala City or Washington D.C.?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

The nearest capital city from Brazil is *Cayenne*, in France. If you consider countries only, though, it's a tie between *Montevideo* and *Asuncion*.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Canada >>> Washington D.C (and Ottawa I guess)


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

From here?

Washington DC is ~570km while Ottawa, Canada is around 700km...


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Washington D.C. >>>>> Ottawa, Canada.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Switzerland >>>>> Vaduz, Liechtenstein (< 1 km)


----------



## Mickey (Apr 2, 2006)

Since I live in Sardinia, it's Tunis, Tunisia.


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

I live in Oz so it would be Port Moresby (Papua New Guinea) and Dili (East Timor)


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Grantham, England >>>>> Amsterdam, Netherlands.
London, England >>>>> Paris, France or Brussels, Belgium. (not sure)


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

I think Brussels is slightly closer. But as you're talking of your country as England, as oppose to it being UK, shouldn't the nearest capital be Cardiff, Wales.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Brussels has got to be the most near anywhere in the Netherlands.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Monte Carlo?


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

From Glasgow in the United Kingdom its probably Dublin in Ireland


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

I live in the capital.


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

Poland ----> Berlin, Deutschland


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Turkey >>> Sofia/Bulgaria


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

A map for Europeans


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

SLOVENIA >>> ZAGREB (Croatia)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

For Denmark:

#1 - Olso 220km

#2 - Berlin 340km

#3 - Amsterdam 380km


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Nearest capital to which part of the country?
:?
-Andorra la Vella (ANDORRA) to Northern Spain.
-Lisbon (PORTUGAL) to Southern Spain.
:yes:

:wink2:


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

from where I live, the nearest would be
Seoul 1200km
Pyoungyang 1400km
Beijing 2200km


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Well, from Southern and Eastern Finland it's obviously Tallinn. But from Åland Islands its Stockholm.. Kinda hard to say, 'cos Finland is a relatively large country.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

In The Netherlands we usually use Utrecht as the start for such measurements since it is the most central major city in the country.

Using Utrecht as starting point and Google Earth as our tool, we'll get:

1. Brussels: 148 km / 92 miles
2. Luxembourg: 285 km / 177 miles
3. London: 367 km / 228 miles
4. Paris: 410 km / 255 miles
5. Berlin: 567 km / 352 miles
6. Bern: 597 km / 370 miles
7. Copenhagen: 632 km / 393 miles

If we measure these cities from the nearest Dutch border it looks something like this:

1. Brussels: 52 km / 32 miles
2. Luxembourg: 127 km / 79 miles
3. London: 242 km / 150 miles
4. Paris: 278 km / 173 miles
5. Berlin: 421 km / 262 miles
6. Bern: 435 km / 270 miles
7. Copenhagen: 440 km / 273 miles


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Israel----->>>Amman,Jordan


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

from my town
Warsaw 350km north
Budapest 250km south
Vienn 300 west-south
Prague 550km west


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> Nearest capital to which part of the country?
> :?
> -Andorra la Vella (ANDORRA) to Northern Spain.
> -Lisbon (PORTUGAL) to Southern Spain.
> ...



i think he means from capital to capital :cheers:


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*I have two countries...*

*1-The nearest capital to my country of birth (Panama) is San José (Costa Rica).
2-The nearest capital to my country of citizenship (U. S. A.) is Ottawa (Canada).

OK?*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

willo said:


> i think he means from capital to capital :cheers:


Where is this said?
:?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Vaduz must be it - it's even just a part of the Swiss agglomeration of Buchs


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

hundreads of names and pharses in English and other European languages derive from Hebrew.
from the Hebrew bible to Latin and to other lang.


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

hebrewtext said:


> hundreads of names and pharses in English and other European languages derive from Hebrew.
> from the Hebrew bible to Latin and to other lang.


Erm.... Ok. Thanks for that. :?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

France--->Paris(70km from Beauvais)>>>>Brussels(271km from Beauvais)and London (281km from Beauvais)


----------



## Mimar (Mar 25, 2006)

Sarajevo, B&H - Podgorica Montenegro


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> Where is this said?
> :?


nowhere, but he has posted only from capital to capital


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Jeez, how dumb do u have to be to understand what to write here? As I've already written: SLOVENIA >>> ZAGREB (Croatia) - how did I come to that? Well, Zagreb is the closest capital (I guess it's about country capitals) to ANYWHERE in Slovenia. Closer than let's say Vienna is to ANYWHERE in Slovenia; or Budapest, San Marino, Sarajevo or whatever.



As we can see, Zagreb (Croatia) is with approximately 20 km distance from Slovenia the absolute winner.


----------



## coastal (Oct 16, 2004)

Obviously. Canberra
Port Moresby. Papua New Guinea.
Dili. East Timor.
Jakarta. Indonesia.
Wellington.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> France--->Paris(70km from Beauvais)>>>>Brussels(271km from Beauvais)and London (281km from Beauvais)


Actually, I would say that the closest capital city from France are in the following order:

1/ Monte-Carlo, Monaco.
2/ Andorra-la-Vella, Andorra.
3/ Luxembourg, Luxembourg.
4/ Brussels, Belgium.
5/ Bern, Switzerland.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Fot Germany it's very hard since we have lots of neighbours:

Northern part: Amsterdam, NL 
Western part: Luxembourg, LU
Southern part: Vaduz, LI
Eastern part: Praha, CZ


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Bruxelles,Luxembourg,Paris,London


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

I think from Kuala Lumpur, it is Singapore City.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't think most of you guys understood it. IMO the thread creator means the closest to any of your contry's borders! It doesn't matter if it's South, North, East or West ehhe. So, well, the closest to Argentina is Asuncion, even though Montevideo is just accross the river from Buenos Aires


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Dublin, I guess.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

I thought Hamilton, Bermuda would be the closest to Washington, D.C. but after measuring it on googleearth it's the second closest, Ottawa is the closest.

As for My country of birth, Nicaragua; Managua is closest to Tegucigalpa, Honduras.

Edit: correct name.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

schmidt said:


> I don't think most of you guys understood it. IMO the thread creator means the closest to any of your contry's borders! It doesn't matter if it's South, North, East or West ehhe. So, well, the closest to Argentina is Asuncion, even though Montevideo is just accross the river from Buenos Aires


then he should clearly say what he wants to know...

Germany has lots of neighbours so the distances to the capitals of our neighbours are not very big... that's the reason for posting it for every part of Germany.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ But we aren't interested in northern, southern, eastern or western Germany, and neither in Berlin as the capital, but in Germany as a whole. So, I'm not from Germany, but I know that the closest country capital to ANYWHERE in Germany is Luxembourg, less than 20 km away from it. (the second one is Vaduz (despite Germany not sharing its border with Liechtenstein), about 45 km away from Germany; and otherwise, look at the 38th (my) post)


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Tehran, Iran the nearest capital is Baku, Azerbadjian


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Verso said:


> ^ But we aren't interested in northern, southern, eastern or western Germany


but you think it is interesting to know that the next capital outside of the US is Ottawa... very stupid...
Well at least a few others and me wanted to make it a bit more interesting - 
And if you know everything - why do you ask then?

but ok, this is a facile forum - so I don't wonder about that :scouserd:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Inlandsvägen said:


> but you think it is interesting to know that the next capital outside of the US is Ottawa... very stupid...


It's not me, who opened the thread  and yes, it's interesting...



Inlandsvägen said:


> Well at least a few others and me wanted to make it a bit more interesting


If you want this thread to be more interesting:
1. just wait until forumers of all countries post here  or
2. beside the closest capital (like Luxembourg for Germany), write down also the second closest (like Vaduz for Germany), the third closest...

Everything else is spamming.



Inlandsvägen said:


> And if you know everything - why do you ask then?


Again, it's not me, who opened the thread.  But I said what should be discussed here, because other people may not know.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Vatican City


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Toronto. Even though from my city it would be the D.F.


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

Tokyo, Japan >>>>>>> Seoul, Korea!


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

From Jakarta, sure Singapore!!


----------

